# Pic updates of the "kids".



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

My baby Harlow, 1 year on the 14th of this month. Comin in at almost 80 lbs.










Us sleepin









Jane, my bully female @ 7 Months, 14" tall and 48 lbs seen at the Vet on Saturday





































Jane (right) and Benelli (also 7 months old) (left), my co-own off of ABKC Gr. Ch. Dax


















And the newest one to the brood, Lucy, my other co-own, off of Mr. Miagi, who will be 13 weeks tomorrow.




























Thanks for looking!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Super cute


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

Very cute pups!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

all very cute, im not a big miagi fan but the pup is adorable.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cute pics, Silence. I love Jane. Do you have another pic of Benneli? I'd love to see a stacked and side shot of him. Who is the dam to your Miagi pup??


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

good looking crew you got  great pics!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good looking bullies you got!Thanks for sharing.Does anyone have a pic of Mr Miagi?Curious to see what he looks like.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Good looking bullies you got!Thanks for sharing.Does anyone have a pic of Mr Miagi?Curious to see what he looks like.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

yeah i have more pics, ill post them up when i get home on the computer.

lucy is off of mr. miagi x paris hilton.
paris is la madrinas sister, miagis aunt

yeah miagi isnt everyones favorite bully, but im quite happy with lucy.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Benelli 



























Lucy`s Parents:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What a crew you are sure you have time for Lucy??? I will take her off your hands.  Love them all but man oh man I love Lucy.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol. That lil girl is my baby. Since the first time we let her sleep on the bed, she has slept on my chest.
She may look a bit easty westy in the pics, but shes only about 10 weeks in the pics and they do her no justice. Her front is straight. She is like Marcello in the back so far, possibly easty westy. But she has a lot of growing and developing to do. She carries herself straight in front and back for the most part, but when she becomes lazy she leans.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Miagi isn't my style, but Lucy is an adorable pup! 
All of your pups are adorable!


----------

